# كعكة اليورانيوم الصفراء



## ج.ناردين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



:30::30::30:

_كعكة اليورانيوم الصفراء_
_*كما أن هناك مناجم للفحم وأخرى للذهب، كذلك هناك مناجم لخاماتاليورانيوم*_
_*ما هو اليورانيوم؟؟ *_

_*اليورانيوم، ورمزه U، عنصر كيميائي مشع رقمه في جدولالعناصر الدوري 92. يُصنـَّف هذا العنصر تحت بند المعادن، ووزنه الذري 238، أي أنهأثقل المعادن الموجودة في الطبيعة ولا يجري تخليقها. ولليورانيوم نظائر ذات أوزانذرية مختلفة يمكن استخدامها وقوداً نووياً في المفاعلات ولصنع القنابل الذريةأيضاً. *_
_*وبعد استخراج فلزات اليورانيوم من المناجم، تخضع لعملية سحق، ثمعمليات مزج مع أحماض وتحويل إلى غازات، وتُدفع هذه الأخيرة إلى آلات طرد مركزيللحصول على يورانيوم مُخصَّب *_
_*والسؤال: في أي مرحلة نحصل على ما يُسمَّى*_
_*بالكعكةالصفراء*_
_*ضمن هذه السلسلة الطويلة المعقدة من العمليات والمعالجات، بهدف الحصول على الوقود النووي الذري اللازم لتشغيل منشآت الطاقة النووية ومفاعلاتها؟ لتشغيل منشآت الطاقة النووية ومفاعلاته؟ *_
_*الكعكة الصفراء*_ 
_*اولا يتم تكسير الخام إلى قطع صغيرة ثم يتم تجميعها عن طريقة الطفو باستخدام حمض الفوليك, ثم يتم تحميصها في الهواء حتي يتم تحوليها إلى الأكاسيد المقابلة, بعد ذلك يتم تصفيتها في مزيج من حمض الكبريتيك وبرمنجانات البوتاسيم حتى نتأكد من أكسدة اليورانيوم الموجود بالخام يتم ترسيب اليورانيوم بأضافة هيدروكسيد الصوديم حتي يتحول الي الصيغه غيرالذائبة *_
_*(Na2U2O7) ويطلق عليها اسم الكعكة الصفراء yellow cake,، يكون اللون الأصفر هو الطاغي عليها ، وإن كانهذا لا يعني حصول التخصيب بعد ذلك يتم إضافة حمض النيتريك حتى يتحول إلى نترات اليورانيم UO2(NO3)2 (H2O)nالذي يتم أمرار بخار الفلور عليه متحولا إلى بخار من فلوريد اليورانيم (UF4) ثم يتم استخلاص اليورانيوم النقي بواسطة الاختزال عن طريق عنصر الكالسيوم فإن كعكة اليورانيوم الصفراء تحوي يورانيوم أكثر نقاء وتركيزاً. *_
_*من الكعكة الصفراء إلى اليورانيوم المُخصَّب*_
_*بعد الحصول على الكعكة الصفراءتجري عمليات تحويل اليورانيوم من الحالة الصلبة (الكعكة) إلى حالة غازية، وذلك بهدف التحكمبجزيئات الغاز في آلة الطرد المركزي من أجل الفرز والحصول على النظير 235لليورانيوم القابل للتخصيب لاحقاً.*_ 
_*عملية مزج الكعكة الصفراء مع أحماض مُعيَّنةتحولها إلى غازات بتسميات (إكزا، تترا، فلورور)، فتُدفع إلى أجهزة الطرد المركزيالعاملة وفق مبدأ القوة النابذة، مما يؤدي إلى فصل النويات الثقيلة عن الخفيفة،وهذه هي عملية التخصيب، التي تتحدد درجتها تبعاً للاستخدام المطلوب، وتترواح هذهالدرجة بين 5 و99%. والتخصيب العالي الدرجة هو الذي يتيح استخدام اليورانيوم لصنع القنابل الذرية، شرط الوصول إلى الكتلة الحرجة المعادلة لنحو 9.5 كغ من اليورانيوم العالي التخصيب.* _


_*منقووووووول*_
_*دمتم بخير*_
​


----------



## محمد الاكرم (11 ديسمبر 2010)

merci bien pour ce sujet
bon courage


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الرائع محمد الأكرم
أشكرك لمرورك الرائع جداً
دمت بخير​


----------



## تولين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا الك عزيزتي لموضوعك القيم


----------



## aidsami (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورة جدا.
سلامي الى كل الاشقاء في الاردن.


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

العزيزة المهندسة تولين
أشكركِ لمروركِ الرائع
دمتِ بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

aidsami قال:


> مشكورة جدا.
> أشكرك لمرورك الجميل
> سلامي الى كل الاشقاء في الاردن.


ولك أطيب السلام 
دمت بخير​


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## ج.ناردين (11 مايو 2011)

safety113
أشكرك لمرورك الرائع
دمت بخير


----------



## بابكريحى (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة ولدى مشروع كامل عن معالجة واستخلاص اليورانيوم باذن الله سوف احاول رفعه ولك ودى


----------



## بابكريحى (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعو ولدى مشروع كامل عن معالجة واستخلاص اليورانيوم باذن الله سوف احاول رفعه ولك ودى


----------



## ج.ناردين (17 يوليو 2011)

بابكريحى
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
ياريت ان ترفعه اكون ممتنة لك
دمت بخير​


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

شكراً على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ج.ناردين (26 يوليو 2011)

سليمان1
أشكرك لتواجدك لعطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## ج.ناردين (2 أغسطس 2011)

محمد جاسم العامري
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## علاء يوسف (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور موضوع جلو ومفيد الله يعطيك العافية

 اليورانيوم يتكون من ثلاثة نظائر هي:
1- اليورانيوم 238 بنسبة 99.28
2- اليورانيوم 235 بنسبة 0.71
3- اليورانيوم 234 الباقي.
 وعملية التخصيب تعني زيادة نسبة النظير 235 في اليورانيوم لكي تصل إلى نسبة معينة حتى يتم استخدام اليورانيوم. وكمثال فإنه إذا زدنا نسبة النظير 235 إلى ما بين 3 بالمئة و5 بالمئة فإنه يُمكننا تشغيل مفاعل نووي لإنتاج الطاقة، بينما إذا زدناها إلى ما بين 20 بالمئة و90 بالمئة فإنه يُمكننا صناعة سلاح نووي


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 أغسطس 2011)

علاء يوسف
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 أغسطس 2011)

م باسل وردان
شكراً على الاضافة القيمة 
وأشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## aldaqqah (13 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكي الخير يارب


----------



## ج.ناردين (13 نوفمبر 2011)

aldaqqah
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عقاب2010 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
وإلى الأمام


----------



## ج.ناردين (18 نوفمبر 2011)

عقاب 2010
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## alshangiti (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا على هده المعلومات المميزة*


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 نوفمبر 2011)

alshangiti
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (28 ديسمبر 2011)

فعلا موضوع جميل


----------



## ج.ناردين (30 ديسمبر 2011)

كيميائي احمد حمدي
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على الافادة الجميلة


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 يوليو 2012)

1 خالد يونس 1
أشكرك لمرورك العطر
دمت بخير​


----------

